# 2009 World T'ai Chi and Qi Gong Day



## fyn5000 (Apr 16, 2009)

World T'ai Chi and Qi Gong Day is April 25 this year.  Are there any events planned in your areas?  

In Olympia, the local Taijiquan practioners have been gathering at the flag poles on the east Capitol Campus.  A number of groups show up.  We begin by practicing together the main forms of our different styles (for the group I'm with that would be the Dong Family Slow Set).  The groups then take turns demonstrating other forms and leading the entire group through Qi Gong.

It has been a lot of fun.  Usually, my teacher and a few others in our group miss the event because they are at Master Alex Dong's 9 day workshop out in the high desert of Utah.  

fyn


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 23, 2009)

There's been a change of plans in Olympia.  Debbie Leung, a Taijiquan Teacher in Olympia, has organized a gathering of Taiji schools and groups to meet at Heritage Park down by Capitol Lake next to downtown Olympia.  The school I'm with will be going there for World T'ai Chi and Qi Gong Day.

Heritage Park is a much nicer place to practice Taiji.  Lots a grass, and you're next to the lake.  It will also give the schools more exposure to the local population.  It also fits in with the Procession of the Species parade and Arts Walk event that are going on that same day.

fyn


----------



## Ninebird8 (Apr 23, 2009)

We will be holding our annual event in a very nice park in Houston from 830-12 local time with 1-200 people expected. Demos, refreshments, etc. are planned, and I know there are corollary events in Dallas and Austin at the same time.


----------



## fyn5000 (May 3, 2009)

Wow, expecting 1 - 200 people!  How many eventually showed up?

The two groups in Olympia had 30+ people each.  One group met at the flag circle on the Capitol Campus (where they have been meeting now for several years).  The other group (the one I went to) met at Heritage Park on the shores of Capitol Lake.  In the past there was only 1 group and that had around 40 people.  So we had an increase, but not altogether.  Perhaps next year the groups can meet together.

fyn


----------

